# I lost it last night.....



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, well my wife decided to spend valentine's day at the beach with her sister and canceled our "date night". So me and my son spend the weekend together bumming around and having fun. All weekend long not a word from my wife, not answering her phone nothing. I can deal with her ignoring me but ignoring our son really ticked me off, but I did hold my tongue. Sunday my son wanted to spend the night off, so I told him to ask his mom, to make a long story short she got really upset at him and me because she hadn't seen him all weekend. we arrived back to the house while me and my wife were talking I just asked her if she has given up and is there any chance for our marriage, she couldn't answer me and I got upset (I had a few beers) I gave her my ring and the love dare book I was about to start and told her ok it was over. Today I feel like crap, and I don't know what to do. It's been two months since we have separated and I am walking mess at this point, should I just give up and move on or what?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

AS has been stated this will likely take time before you see any difference in your wife. I do agree that her behavior toward your son was uncaring and should have been discussed. While giving her space is important, you cannot lose yourself in all of this. She must understand you wants/needs/boundaries. It goes without saying that decisions made while under the influence are rarely good ones. Have you spoken to her today?


----------



## in a daze (Feb 10, 2009)

the absolute hardest thing for me is giving her space. everytime i have a few beers, i end up calling, texting etc and i start talking about the exact same stuff you mentioned. this of course brings you back ten steps. my wife thensays " see, your not listening to me" and unfortuneately she is right. there is no quck fix( i am just starting to learn that). i would call her and tell her that you werent being yourself last night and you are finally understanding that this will take time. thats it no more no less then just work on yourself and see what happens. the bottom line is that its NOT working the way its going now, so why keep doing it. it took me 3 months to figure it out, and i still screw up a bit, but she lets it slide because she does notice the changes, they just won tell you. gl NO BUZZ TALK!


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

No Amplexor I have not talked to her today. I will see her at tonight's b'ball game. When I got here to hang with my son today (he's out of school for president's day) I went looking for that book in case she threw it in the trash and I couldn't find it anywhere. I think she must have took it to work with her. I would like to have it back and try the love dare. Do you think I should ask for it or leave it alone? She may be reading it for all I know.


----------

